# DIY Diffuser from Ceramic Ring



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

This is not my idea, just copy and paste from here: http://forum.indoaquascape.com/threads/4410-Diy-co2-atomizer-mantab-brooo......

Tools & materials:
1. ceramic rings
2. hose connector
3. superglue
4. slate pencil / stone pencil for glue hardener (optional)



























































































result:


















combined with 3 ceramic rings:


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting...wonder how the rings are being sealed off?


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Interesting...wonder how the rings are being sealed off?


sealed by powerglue and stone/slate pencil powder or granit powder as hardener


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

So on the single one shown, there is no cap just mix up some of the glue and powder? Not sure how that covers the big opening of the ring.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

James0816 said:


> So on the single one shown, there is no cap just mix up some of the glue and powder? Not sure how that covers the big opening of the ring.


I think so....
I'm not really sure because this is not my DIY


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> sealed by powerglue and stone/slate pencil powder or granit powder as hardener


I think we can just use silicone or epoxy. that much easier and can handle the pressure.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

barclaya said:


> I think we can just use silicone or epoxy. that much easier and can handle the pressure.


sometimes silicone or epoxy not tight enough to seal high pressure from CO2


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually wouldn't mind attempting this one if we knew how to cap off the ends.

Definately looks interesting and judging by the pics, looks like it performs pretty well too.


----------

